# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Me,Myself and I

## StormAngel

Black and white

I often wonder 
Does this life brings us joy
Or the pain we feel just loves us
Will we ever be normal
Living the life in harmony with pain
Or will we wonder and seek calmness in misory
Death awaits us all,out there somewhere
Blac clouds fill the sky everywhere
There is no joy in this life
Only pain,only dark thoughts
Fighting with our selves each day and everyday
Throwing pieces of our heart all around
Giving and never taking
Breast feeding the monsters that destroy us
Damnation awaits us all 
And we still smile
The irony of life
In this great wide blackened world
We all just smile
God!


Stormi

----------


## Veshtrusja

I often wonder
Do people care?
And those who do,
Do they act? 
Very rare.

I often wonder
Is there a choice
And then I think,
If there is,
Do we express our voice?


I often wonder
What is the cause?
If it is us,
Then we must pause
And change!

----------


## StormAngel

I love the pain

Scratches of nails around my body
The pain overtakes me
Taking me down
Making me hurt and feel the agony

My eyes cry tears of pain
My heart aches in desperation
Is there an escape from this?
Will I always be trapped in this pain?

My heart goes alone in the woods of darkness
My feet are tired of walking 
I just wanna sit and enjoy the pain
I just wanna end it

What if there is no tommorow?
Will I remember how I felt?
Will I remember the pain I dealt with?
I don`t know and I don`t care

For I love the pain

----------


## StormAngel

I believe in you

I don`t believe you know me
But I wanna believe in you
Shining eyes in the darkness
Can`t replace the tears in my eyes

Remembering is a way of life
Forgiving is a virtue od god
My goddess of love and desire
Bring back the faith in me

Read me like a book
Know everything there is to know about me
Touch the margins of my pages
Crucify my words in your heart

For I long for you
Your eyes in the dark
Your laughter in tears
I believe in you

----------


## StormAngel

Me I and Myself

Hello,says me
Who are you I called out
He said I am you
But who are you I said

I am your subconcience
Oh,that`s you
Where have u been for so long?
I have never known you are here

What are you doing wondering around
Oh,nothing just talking to you
But I don`t listen to you
Go away,just leave me alone

Don`t be rude,I`ll call the other one
What!!!???!!?? Oh,My GOOODDDDD
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON`T
Have mercy o dear God in heaven

Don`t let them do this
I suffer from a lot of things
But I have never been trapped
By three wicked souls

God all mighty save my spirit
I have asked for world peace
I will never hit no one I swear
Just let me go this time

Pleaseeeeeeee!

----------


## StormAngel

The man with a smile

A stranger looked upon me with a smile
Asked me where are you going lost child
Where are your feets taking you to?
Is the world big enough for you?

I couldn`t answer to neither of the questions
I looked upon the man with a sad face 
I nodded my head
Saying nothing,just nothing

I walked for an hour or so
Walking and walking through the street that has no name
My feet were getting cold,I didn`t have no place to go
I was drowned in sorrow and pain,and had no one

All of my beloved ones have left me
I was a young kid left outside with nothing

But I have grown now,I am not a young boy no more
My feet know the road,and walk towards the finish

I have everyone I ever dreamed of and more
No more I long for simpathy and justice

I live day by day,laughing and crying
I am walking out there,in the street named life

Just living it and not worrying about nothing
Because now,I am that man that looks upon people with a smile

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

*Who am I?*

Why do I duel with my own personality?
Why do I lack originality?
These are some questions I ask myself,
Yet still cant find an answer to my quest.

Pretension is something I abhor to be,
Yet somehow it pertains to me.
Nice is what I really am,
Though it is something I wish I didnt have.

Why dont I appreciate myself?
Why can't I uncover my real self?
Unveil my flows and my insecurities,
Embrace them and be positive,
Yet I hide them, and avoid the fact,
that deep down i am hurting myself.

Who am I?
Why cant I find the real person within me,
Maybe someday, I will know the answer to my inquiry.

----------


## Xemlo

> The man with a smile
> 
> A stranger looked upon me with a smile
> Asked me where are you going lost child
> Where are your feets taking you to?
> Is the world big enough for you?
> 
> I couldn`t answer to neither of the questions
> I looked upon the man with a sad face 
> ...


Njeriu me nje buzeqeshje

Nje i huaj me shikoi me nje buzeqeshje
Me pyeti ku po shkon o femije i humbur
Ku po te cojne kembet?
Eshte bota aq e madhe per ty?

Smunda ti pergjigjesha asnjeres nga pyetjet
E pashe ate njeri me nje fytyre te trishtuar
Tunda koken
Duke thene..hic, thjeshte hic

Eca per rreth nje ore
Duke ecur e duke ecur ne rrugen pa emer
Kembet e mija po ftoheshin, nuk dija ku te shkoja
U mbyta ne keqardhje dhe dhimbje, e skisha asnje

Te gjithe njerezit qe doja me kishin lene vetem
Isha nje femije i vogel i lene perjashta pa asgje

Por tani jam rritur, nuk jam me nje djale i ri
Kembet e mija e dine rrugen dhe ecin drejte finishit

Kam cdo gje qe kam enderruar dhe me teper
Nuk luftoj me per simpati dhe drejtesi

Jetoj dite pas dite duke qeshur dhe qajtur
Po eci atje jashte, ne rrugen e quajtur jete

Thjeshte duke e jetuar dhe pa u merakosur per asgje
Sepse tani, jam nje njeri qe shikon njerezit me nje buzeqeshje

Ca bon perkthimi eeee.Veper arti e imja kjo.

----------


## StormAngel

Xemlo,
Poezine qe ke perkthyer e dergova edhe tek tema Poezia dhe une.Te falemnderit.


Stormi

----------


## StormAngel

People around me and me

You are looking at me 
Like I am some kind of a freak
But no,I am no freak
I am just a person,like everyone

Is it so hard for you to understand
I don`t seek for pleasure in this world
Days will pass by me so quickly
I wouldn`t even remember the good and the bad times

Then why do you judge me?
Why do you even care?

Walking and washing
Astonishing blisters of shivering pieces of lives
I was made for living
And for dying along the way

Irational emotions of judgmental characters
Just taking me into the dungeons of faithfulness
I am so drowned in sorrow
And I feel like someone is putting salt in my wounds

Why o why?
Thus I cry for happiness
All I get is suffering and pain
But it doesn`t matter
Someday it will be all over

And I will cry tears of joy
Remonicing the days I felt sad
I will have a smile in my face
I will keep smiling

I shoul have known from the start
This is my life and I live it the way I want

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

woooooowww shum bukur!!!

----------


## StormAngel

Angel Girl

Do you remember the times we spent together
All those times at night
Talking and sharing our most intimate thoughts
We was one,just like one human being
Understanding and caring each other
I always will contemplate the things we had together
I will never let go of what I am feeling
Deep inside a sparkle of hope appeared
It flashed...and it burned out!
But.... I am not sorry
I am willing to love and let love
I am willing to forget and forgive
The only thing I need to know is that you are happy
you have to be happy...be happy for me
You know I`ll always care for you
The steps you took made an impact in my life
And in my heart...
Yes...the heart that was longing for love
It`s healed now...I found my match!
So near and yest so far
But you are not much from my heart
You will remain there forever
Like an angel
Like a girl
My angelgirl

----------


## StormAngel

My so called life


Twisting and turning in a journey called life
Feets just walk the streets of life
Cold stumbling feets all around,and I keep walking
I keep my head up and watch the sky

A miracle in life
Walking through the obstacles of others
And still maintaining your soul and your heart 
A wonder,living a life

A life which is given once and taken once
Regreating is not a part of my mission
What is done is done,life goes on
Turning back your head might cost steps

The steps we take in life should be long
We should walk that long road with a head up high
Watching the blue sky like a diamond
Breathing the air that God gave us

Aren`t we blessed
We ask for nothing,and still we get everything
Just like in life,just like in borning,just like in dying
We ask nothing and get everything

Some of us loose,some of us win
Pride is my name,for I never walk alone
I will walk with pride in my shoulders
And look above,look at the blue sky...and will just breathe!

----------


## StormAngel

Il settore

Occhi disperati alla ricerca di amore
Desiderando ed avendo bisogno della brezza
Il mio cuore batte così velocemente quando vedo i vostri occhi
Ho desiderato appena giudicarlo stretti
Ma qualcuno è riuscito a romperlo a parte
Cursato sia quello chi ha distrutto la nostra felicità
Ma la vita accende
Imparerò amare il dolore
Perché sono l'uomo di dispiacere
Chi ama il dolore
Sono l'uomo senza il nome
L'uomo che cammina le vie di vita da solo

----------


## StormAngel

Notte nera e la mia vita

Ed alla fine ci è niente
A più riprese le ferite ottengono più profonde
E ci non è niente guarirli
Passare le emozioni dei cuori fragili
Tremando come un bambino
La vita succhiata dentro
Agonising le nostre anime e desiderare la nostra morte
Cerchiamo significare nella vita ma non ci è significato
Poiché tutto che è in tensione nei posti scuri
Mai non capire il significato della vita
Ed il dolore ottiene profondo e più profondo
Ed un giorno esso tutte le estremità

----------


## StormAngel

Les questions de la vie

Je suis l'homme qui seul marche
Recherche journalière de la signification
De ma vie, la vie je vis
Mais les questions est toutes que j'obtiens, aucunes réponses
Et pour celui je suis condamné
De la vie ma vie en grande question
Et dans la recherche éternelle des réponses
Les réponses que je ne trouverai jamais

----------


## StormAngel

Sonrisa

Y entonces enciéndase aparecido
La luz que me demostró la trayectoria
Hay siempre ligero en el extremo del túnel
Hay siempre esperanza
No se asuste de vida
La vida del amor tiene gusto de usted de amarse
Amor libre y de la parte vivo
Piense en los buenos días en vida
Y siempre que usted se siente mal
Apenas piense en quiénes usted es
Y la sonrisa justa como allí no es ningún manana
Sonrisa y risa justas
Y vive su vida hasta el extremo

----------


## StormAngel

22

Like the letters

*M*  that is about me
*I*  like it it`s interesting
*R* is for the rainbow
*S* is for the sorrow
*A* is for anything
*D* stans for destination

*A* like the first letter of the alphabet
*S*  like secret,a secret that lies deep in me
*A*  like awakening from sleep
*N* like no matter what,I am here
*I*  like I have done it,at least,finally!

----------


## ildushja

*Beautiful, I wish I had found this corner sooner.*

----------


## StormAngel

Roses and thorns

And when the roses start to bloom
That`s when I take a look into time
To see what the roses bring
Does the thorns really hurt us?
Or is it a beautiful pain that shows us one thing
That good comes with bad
Such as the red flowers of the rose come with thorns
There is a glimse of what we are about to do
Something we have always imagined
Taking the thorns of the rose
But it`s impossible
Thorns goes along with the rose always
Trying to break them apart will only bleed us
And it`s not worth it
Cherish the rose and learn to not to touch the thorn
For the good comes with bad 
And learning it gives us joy even  in pain

----------

